# Two beautiful ring neck dove youngsters for adoption



## DoveLover7 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have two doves that need their own special place to call home. June Bug (my male) and Ruby Tuesday (my female) hatched two delightful little doves about six weeks ago and now they need a home. The parents are on their second clutch (about a week old now).

Both babies have been handled since they were very young and have been exposed to dog barking and cats sleeping on top of their cage. They also are quite used to the sound of the scary vacuum cleaner. All in all, they are a delight. One is more grey and the other is more reddish in color. Neither appears to display a black ring at this time.

If you are interested in speaking about them, drop me a line. I am located in the Gurnee / Grayslake, Illinois area and will only adopt out locally.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they sound cute! just being nosey here, why is it you are letting them hatch babies if you do not want any?


----------

